# suddenly stopped using wheel



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

I posted this in another wheel related thread, but thought I'd start my own thread too, as I'm really puzzled:

Linny has suddenly stopped using her wheel. Nothing about her environment has changed,
and she used to use it like crazy every night.

The other night she got on the wheel and tried to run but kept sliding out of it before she got a good pace going. :? Maybe her nals are getting too long and she can't get a good grip?
(I have a whisper wheel from Vicky's- anyone here familiar with those?)

Since it's spring, & around 70-72F, I've opened the windows, is it possible the slight temp change is responsible?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

As LG already said in the other thread, it's too cold. They're most comfortable in the 73-75 range, though some might like it warmer, and some cooler. But if activity levels have dropped, then it's too cold. 

Side note...How long are her nails?  Have you been trimming them?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless Vickie has changed the design of her wheel recently, they are not angle adjustable. With time and use, wheels tend to start to have a slight bit of a sag which means they angle down more than they should and often too much for the hedgehogs to run on. Often after they have slid out numerous times they will quit trying so that may be the problem. 

Try angling the wheel slightly back so she doesn't slide out. You can put something under the front of the base to tilt it back.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I clipped her nails a few weeks ago, they're not _super_ long. I've tipped her wheel, so there's not much of a slant. It must be the temp.

I'll have to shut the windows. 
Goodbye spring breeze. *sigh*


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

This is getting seriously frustrating:

It's not the temp. I've kept the windows closed and it's been at least 75 or higher.
I tilted her wheel so it's not as slanted (so she won't slide out).

The other night she woke me @ 3:35am, I got up, physically put her on her wheel, and she just squirmed out (twice). 
_But_ I woke to a very poopy wheel in the morning. I thought "success!"

Last night, I let her be; & she didn't use her wheel _at all._
She's active at night, running around, eating and drinking; but seems to have lost all interest in her wheel.
:?: What the heck is going on???

I'm not getting up at 3am every night to remind to use he her wheel.....

I'm thinking of taking out her plastic igloo at night for awhile, maybe it will help her take more notice of the wheel?

Do hedgies go through phases like this? I've only had Linny a few months.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Update:
Just for anyone who might run into the same problem:
Herrison suggested her hind nails might be too long.
I wasn't sure, but clipped them as short as I could: instantly solved!

She's back on the wheel!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Same here! And I though Inky was just weird- I have to trim his back pointer-toes :lol: really often!


I got the idea from comment above. I looked at Herisson's back pointers and what did I see? 
TALONS!
I had always looked at his front feet and thought everything was perfect. 
I'm now filing them down nightly with a baby file while he sleeps on my lap in "Superman pose".


----------



## vkanev1 (May 26, 2009)

Linny said:


> This is getting seriously frustrating:
> 
> It's not the temp. I've kept the windows closed and it's been at least 75 or higher.
> I tilted her wheel so it's not as slanted (so she won't slide out).
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind when a hedgie stops using a wheel suddenly. The first thing is to wash and rinse the wheel well. I have had hedgies who refused a wheel due to some soap scent that wasn't rinsed off well enough. If it doesn't smell right it must be evil and for safety sake must be avoided. It is hard to think like a hedgie.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Reaper said:


> It is hard to think like a hedgie.


I think maybe it goes like this:

Question: Is everything EXACTLY the way I last saw/smelled/heard/felt/tasted it?

Answer 1: No
Response: Get huffy; possibly panic; behave in a way that makes the human worry.

Answer 2: Yes
Response: Okay, I'll just continue on my way. Oh, and I'll have some more mealies please.
Alternate response: Get huffy; possibly panic; behave in a way that makes the human worry.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: You got it nailed right on the head, smhufflepuff!


----------

